# 38G Riparium



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Title is "Big Leaf" because it's a big "leap" from my old 10G to a 38G. 

Tank Specs & Stats:
Tank: 38G [36"x12"x19"]
Filter: AquaClear 20 + Rena Filstar XP2 [Arriving Jan. 5th '10]
Heater: Aqueon 100W, AquaClear 50W
Lighting: Coralife Double Light SW (swapping lights) Arriving Jan. 5th '10]
Substrate: 1/3 Eco Complete, 2/3 Fluorite Black 
Decor: Manzanita Driftwood and Lava Rocks
CO2: DIY for now, but will do pressurized later on.

Fauna:
3 Peacock Gudgeons
4 Pencilfish
3 Guppies

5 Nerites (Zebra and Clithon spp.)
2 Cherry Shrimp

Flora:
Vallisnerias
Anubias
Hygros
Flame Moss
Taiwain Moss
Tiger Lotus
Java Fern

As for stocking, I'm not sure exactly what I'm gonna have aside from the Peacock Gudgeons, Habrosus Corydoras and Angelfish and a school of 10 or Furcata or Threadfin Rainbowfish.

If you have any suggestions on fish, I'd like to hear them! 



Pics:


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

i like how you did the drift wood with the rock


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

what a great start! i love the setup of rocks & driftwood on the right. are you planning a carpet?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the response guys! Happy New Year! 

The water is much clearer now, but it's still cloudy.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

shnick!

off to a great start!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice wolverine poster and tank!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> nice wolverine poster and tank!


 
Thanks! I'm looking for a shark poster to replace Wolverine with. 



wearsbunnyslippers said:


> shnick!
> 
> off to a great start!


Thanks!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

New Fish Pictures


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Very nice!!roud:

Most whom use rocks just put in rhizome plants. Yours is different from most. 

Where are the Hygro?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

The hygro is in the back left (the dark area) I just realized it's cut out of the pic. 

LIghts are gonna be here soon along with my XP2


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> LIghts are gonna be here soon along with my XP2


So what lights did you buy? T5 HO or NO?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I think it's NO. I ended up getting the SW but I was gonna swap out the actinic light for a 6700K since BigAlsOnline were out of the FW one.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Stockig for this tank is going to be. 

6 marbled hatchetfish
16 chili rasboras or 10 forktail rainbowfish
5 Peacock gudgeons
7 habrosus corydoras


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

what kind of fish is the one with the yellow, red and slightly blueish colors? thats just an awesome looking fish.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I believe those are a variety of Actinopterygii killifish.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Peacock Gudgeons, actually, _Tateurndina ocellicauda_. They are peaceful and grow to about 2.5 inches maximum. Females have a black stripe on the edge of their fins. Males have a pronounced bump on their head.


----------



## jerzguy (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi,
Where did you buy Peacock Gudgeons from? I had one fully grown but it jumped out of the tank.

Thanks,



Chrisinator said:


> Peacock Gudgeons, actually, _Tateurndina ocellicauda_. They are peaceful and grow to about 2.5 inches maximum. Females have a black stripe on the edge of their fins. Males have a pronounced bump on their head.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Got them from Absolutely Fish from Clifton @ 12.99 a piece. 

www.absolutelyfish.com


----------



## jerzguy (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks. Absolutely fish is little expensive but got lot of varieties.



Chrisinator said:


> Got them from Absolutely Fish from Clifton @ 12.99 a piece.
> 
> www.absolutelyfish.com


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I know, I spent so much money there combined than all the other fish store, but couldn't resist their fish varieties.


----------



## jerzguy (Oct 21, 2009)

You bought the plants & shrimps also from them?



Chrisinator said:


> I know, I spent so much money there combined than all the other fish store, but couldn't resist their fish varieties.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Nope, their RCS were like $7 a piece, so I just ordered online. I purchased the Tiger Lotus from them when I wen to get Fluorite Black.


----------



## jerzguy (Oct 21, 2009)

If you are in central NJ check out Animals N Things in Woodbridge. They have varieties of Shrimps and fishes also sometimes plants. Price is so for the best I have seen for the fishes. 



Chrisinator said:


> Nope, their RCS were like $7 a piece, so I just ordered online. I purchased the Tiger Lotus from them when I wen to get Fluorite Black.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Update:
Rena Xp2 and Coralife Aqualight came in on Tuesday. Not happy with the Aqualight because it's only 42 watts and I'm wanting something more. 

HEre are pics:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

So you are not happy with new light? I think it looks great!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Not as happy as I would have been. It only provides 42 watts.. plus it's half actinic but I'm supplementing it with my old hood. 

I'm still thinking about if I want to return it or not soon and just buy a different one.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> Not as happy as I would have been. It only provides 42 watts.. plus it's half actinic but I'm supplementing it with my old hood.


The actinic bulb may cause algae to start growing. 

Instead of returning it I wonder if bulbs with high kelvin rating would give it the appearance you want. Have you checked what finances you will loose if you return it?

How are you using the light and old hood?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I'm gonna be looking for a new bulb, but the thing is the bulb is only 5/8" so it's the smaller version and I'm not sure where to get that aside from online. 

Also, I forgot that I was using my old hood also. I might just modif my old hood so I can use that. 

So it's abotu 80 watts right now. I just use them both at the same but but might start making a staggered lighting. 

Thanks for your help man!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Im confused. Did you not know that the light was only 42w? I have the same fixture with the freshwater bulbs and I think it gives the best lighting color of any of my fixtures.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I knew it was 42 watts, but at the time I thought it would be fine since it was T5. But I ended up geting the SW because they were out of stock but I'm just gonna buy the freshwater bulb.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Yesterday, took a ride to the pet store. Came home with 8 Harlequin Rasboras, 2 Honey Gouramies and 1 CPO (for $8  Gonna get more CPOs later.

Pics:


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice tank you got there... That red leafed plant is awesome, and let me tell you, it grows like a weed... I had one in a low light set up and within a matter of months the damn thing took up like 25%+ of the tank with leaves that were bigger then a dinner plate...

Do you have CO2 and ferts? (sorry if you mentioned it in earlier posts, I was initially just looking at the pics :icon_bigg


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

BMueller777 said:


> Nice tank you got there... That red leafed plant is awesome, and let me tell you, it grows like a weed... I had one in a low light set up and within a matter of months the damn thing took up like 25%+ of the tank with leaves that were bigger then a dinner plate...
> 
> Do you have CO2 and ferts? (sorry if you mentioned it in earlier posts, I was initially just looking at the pics :icon_bigg


I have a DIY CO2, but nothing extreme. Saving up for a better set-up. Also, I don't dose ferts but wil start too as soon as I can get some Fluorish Excel.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm deciding which placement for my XP2 would be best with intakes and outputs. Any ideas?


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> I have a DIY CO2, but nothing extreme. Saving up for a better set-up. Also, I don't dose ferts but wil start too as soon as I can get some Fluorish Excel.


True, that looks great for just a DIY set up with no ferts



Chrisinator said:


> I'm deciding which placement for my XP2 would be best with intakes and outputs. Any ideas?


I've got my XP3 with the intake in the middle of the tank (a 45g) with the spray bar return on the top right side of the tank.. had to cut the spray bar though so it'd fit on a 12'' side of the tank.. gives me great flow since I've shortened it some what and almost no dead spots with it alone (i also have a AC50 on the left side)


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww ew. I think my DIY CO2 is making my filter tubes all slimy. When I hit the tubes, white stuff comes out.. arghh.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> I have a DIY CO2. I don't dose ferts but wil start too as soon as I can get some Fluorish Excel.


I have seen some lushes tanks where only Co2 was injected Co2 and no ferts. Most whom inject Co2 don't use Excel. 

If you start with ferts I would get some Potassium sulfate and chelated iron or Brightwell Florin Axis. Potassium sulfate $3 lb and chelated iron $10 1/2 lb at aquariumfertilizer. I believe the shipping cost is $6. Minimum dosing would be Potassium sulftate 1tsp weekly and 1/2 tsp of iron weekly.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That's so much cheaper than excel. Thank you so much! I'll look into it.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Those look like peacock gungeions <sp?>. Love the tank!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Little crayfish of cuteness!!!


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

Ah, I want CPO's so bad...but I've never seen them at the LFS, and I just cannot justify the big bucks to buy a pair online. Not to mention the ridicule that spending that money on a little crawdad thing would bring on from family members and friends. So awesome though.

You have some nice looking inhabitants, and plants in there.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Phoenix-cry said:


> Those look like peacock gungeions <sp?>. Love the tank!


Yes, they are Peacock Gudgeons.



Phoenix-cry said:


> Little crayfish of cuteness!!!


 


Dr. Acula said:


> Ah, I want CPO's so bad...but I've never seen them at the LFS, and I just cannot justify the big bucks to buy a pair online. Not to mention the ridicule that spending that money on a little crawdad thing would bring on from family members and friends. So awesome though.
> 
> You have some nice looking inhabitants, and plants in there.


Thank you very much guys! I really wanna go back tomorrow and get some more CPOs. I'm in love with them. I just gotta persuade someone to take me there right after school. 

I was lucky enough to find them for $8 each. I might as well get 3 more for their price.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

how do u like the gugeons? sorry cant remember how to spell it lol


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I love the Gudgeons. LOL. They are pretty good. Although mine, they kind of harrass new fish for like 20 seconds and just give up. One thing though, most of them need to be fed live food, but I was lucky enough to purchase some that ate flakes.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Update: January 31. 

So far, nothing has changed with the tank. I've been noticing that there isn't much growth in terms of my Vallisneria but I'm noticing they are still sending out runners. Not really sure what that's all about. 

I'm loving my Hygro Compact. Here, the picture will explain. Bronze leaves and and white outer edging? Awesomeness.










I'm also extremely happy with my Tiger Lotus. There is ony leaf at the aquarium surface and another one just right behind it. I kind like it. It works great with the height of the tank. 



















This my Honey Gourami. I have two of them. Both pics are the same fish. The second picture is the Honey Gourami in a breeder trap. He has been weak since I got him and he kept getting sucked onto the filter intake so I just put him in the breeder trap while he gets stronger. 



















Female Peacock Gudgeon:




























CPO: 


















Full Tank Shots:



















Lastly, my betta's 2.5. My betta isn't doing well and I feel it's the neglection that I've had. Although he sits next to my bed, I rarely turn the light on. So, I placed him on my desk. He's having trouble swimming and I'm not sure how long he'll last. 











I just want to give my betta my deepest apology for some neglection.


----------



## jprime84 (Oct 23, 2009)

I am also a 38g tank owner! Havent seen a lot of them. I keep rainbows in mine, M. Boesemani, M. Lacustris, M. Maccullochi, and G. Incisus. I also have a lone clown pleco in there. I love the lava rocks you have, and the crayfish. I looked online for the crayfish with no success, where did you find yours?


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't you have to worry about the crawfish catching and eating your other fish? And how large do they get? My boyfriend wants one so badly for the tank, but they only have them at PetCo and I am not sure what kind they are or what their habits are. 

Your tank is looking nice! I really like the Tiger Lotus


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

jprime84 said:


> I am also a 38g tank owner! Havent seen a lot of them. I keep rainbows in mine, M. Boesemani, M. Lacustris, M. Maccullochi, and G. Incisus. I also have a lone clown pleco in there. I love the lava rocks you have, and the crayfish. I looked online for the crayfish with no success, where did you find yours?


They are called cambarellus paztcuarensis. Hard to find.



AkCrimson said:


> Don't you have to worry about the crawfish catching and eating your other fish? And how large do they get? My boyfriend wants one so badly for the tank, but they only have them at PetCo and I am not sure what kind they are or what their habits are.
> 
> Your tank is looking nice! I really like the Tiger Lotus


The cray fish hasnt caused any harm to my current fish. actually, im not sure but there doesnt seem to be any fish thats been eaten.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

so do u wanna pic me up some CPO's and ship them to me lol


----------



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

Got a couple of questions for you.

1: How well did the Peacock's do with your Cherry Red Shrimp?

2: Did the CPO's go into your planted tank? I've only ever kept electric blue crays and they eat all plant life in SIGHT!

3: Along the same lines as above, my electric blue's ate anything they could catch. Are the CPO's similar?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

problemman said:


> so do u wanna pic me up some CPO's and ship them to me lol


I ended up getting the last two. So now I have three!! Yayz!



Niyona said:


> Got a couple of questions for you.
> 
> 1: How well did the Peacock's do with your Cherry Red Shrimp?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Updates!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Current stocklist:
5 Harlequin Rasboras (Bumping up to 10)
2 Peacock Gudgeons (Bumping up to 4-5)
4 Pencilfish (Not gonna add)
1 Guppy (Not gonna add)
7 Habrosus Corydoras (Bumping up to 12)
3 CPOS (Bumping up to 5, I need a male)

Future additions will include:
The increas in schools and a pair of Apistos (or subsititute for more Peacocks) and a group of about 6 Tetras or 12 Boraras Briggittae.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I forgot to update but I'm on Day 3 of treating Columnaris. I'm not sure if that's what exactly I have but it's the closest that I can pinpoint. So far so good.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

This tank needs an update. I've actually turn this tank in the Riparium and have awlays forgotten to update. 

here's a quick shot:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

that tank also looks really nice. haha, i started working on mine today too. i love sundays


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL! I'm getting addicted to these planters  I'm gonna order another set of the 3pack suction cups.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that looks great Chris.

That looks like a "velvet heart" Philodendron over there on the left. I have some of that going and it does real well. 

It seems that people have had mixed results with begonias, but maybe you will do alright with that one that you have.

Do you still have those cambarellus? Those are super cute.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey that looks great Chris.
> 
> That looks like a "velvet heart" Philodendron over there on the left. I have some of that going and it does real well.
> 
> ...


Thanks hydro!

The philodedron is growing well without gravel. I think I'm gonna buy another planter package that way I can grow it in a gravel planter. 

The begonia is loosing most of it's leaves but hopefully they grow back. If it doesn't lost very long, I think I'm gonna go get the begonia rex. 

I don't have the CPOs anymore and I haven't see new ones every since from the LFS.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The philo will probably grow best if you fill the planter cup mostly with hydroton, then cap with a layer of finer gravel. If you order another 3-pack of planters please include a note and I'll add an extra little bag of hydroton to the box. 

You could do well to grow some things on trellis rafts too. That fittonia is a real good one for growing on a Nano Trellis Raft.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks! yeah, I need some extra hydroton! I think I'll order some when I have more plants being sold, lol!

Also, with Hydrotron, do you rinse them out first or just dump them in?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The hydroton comes pretty clean with little dust. There is no need to rinse.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> The hydroton comes pretty clean with little dust. There is no need to rinse.


I put it in the first time and it looked like it started releasing some stuff. I'll rinse it ones and try again this time.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

So, I clipped my fittonia since they dried out when I had to quickly get out of my house. 

I think I might toss these and just start fresh. 

Does anyone have experience with schefflera arboricola? I love how the plant looks and I would realyl love to have it.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Some new updates. 

I got 4 new plants today. Begonia rex (I need another planter for him so he's in a "qt" garden lol), Purple Passion, Schefflera arboricola (gonna test this guy out) and a VFT that's sittin on the centerbrace of my Rip. 

Pics:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Any updates for this tank? I'd like to know what that tree (_Schefflera_ ?) is looking.


----------



## Redeemtherapture (Mar 10, 2009)

This riparium looks awesome! This thread convinced me to convert my ten gallon into a mini-riparium. I really like the look of the purple passion. How does that plant do in this kind of setup? And I was also wondering where you acquired it? I am definitely subscribed. Can't wait to see some updates!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Holycrap. I haven't updated this in a while. 

Everything has changed. Will have an official update when I get back on Sunday.


----------

